# Mud Muckers July 12-14



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Group of us from S FL are "planning" this trip. Anyone else?


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll be on vacation or else I would be. Pray for rain, it can get pretty dry there if it hasn't rained.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

That's what I heard...we went last year it was awesome. The concrete bridge was almost even with the water line. 


Should be wrenching instead...


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

ill try to go as long as its wet !!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Me and my buddy Dave are going. Hopefully will be meeting jrpro130 and his crew there.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ya if its wet its awesome even if its dry there's still good mud in the back and down sos trail.. I work that weekend or id be going

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Whelp we ain't asking this one as my fiances dads birthday is that weekend and we are doing some fishing trip that weekend.....I really need to check it out tho


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I want to, but don't see this one happening. Wifey can't get Fri off at this point, and with it being 5ish hours drive each way for us it's kinda hard to justify the haul for just one day of riding.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah I hear yeah on the long drive for one day of riding. But if you do get a chance that place is pretty good. I am also going back on Labor Day weekend!!


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

do they let you ride at night?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ya you can ride whenever you want there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

we ride all night an party all night


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

backwoodsboy70 said:


> we ride all night an party all night


This.^


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I still can't get off. So this is a maybe!


Should be wrenching instead...


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

It is what is it is Ricky, just keep me posted....but try you best...haha


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'll let you guys know. It's hard to get a day off this time of year


Should be wrenching instead...


----------



## Scbruteforce1991 (Jun 3, 2013)

Anything special needed to ride there?


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

Hopefully we can get this to work. Last year was awesome. Anyone thinking about going make sure your ride is 100%. You will cover a lot of ground. You wanna ride not wrench at camp.
X


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Alright. We are in. My gade is 100%. Truck is 99.9 just going to do a test run on the new trans. 

Whoever is coming be prepared for some SERIOUS riding. Bring all your tools and spare parts just in case! It's legit out there...

We may leave Thursday night I want 3 full days of riding. But we will see


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i wil be there with a few buddies were all ready to go, gettin my axle warrantied this week and ill be good lol its only 40 mins if that from me


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Alright awesome! We will be there


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wish we could make it. - Just can't justify 4-5 hour haul each way for only one full day of riding.


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

I want to go but my brute does not. Went to start it and it turms over but makes no vroom vroom noise. Pretty sure the fuel pump crapped out. Makes sense cause the last 2 or 3 times I rode it she would just ramdomly catch an attitude and not fire. I have an 02 sportsman that IS the most tempermental bike in the world so I'm used to it. In my world if my bikes don't show their asses something ain't right. I get things together.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I don't think that's fuel pump. Mine did the same thing check your wiring to the fuel pump relay and also fuses. If you still have stock style fuse holder get rid of it

Your fuel pump should never quit completely. It will give low psi and you will not go over half throttle. But not starting all together is going to be more like not getting volts to fuel pump


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The kawi wiring harness seems designed soley to run long enough to get it off the dealers floor.....lol.

Same goes for the cats.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

For real. Replaced mine once!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

Already been acroos the street to the marine store. Waterproof fuse holders in hand. Bye bye crappy fuse block. I'll do this first and see what happens. If nothing else I'll eliminate potential problems later.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Dave check the relay for fuel pump towards the rear of the bike. My wires literally fell out of it. Check it out!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

And check you have 12 volts to it


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm just going to start a wire redo. Whatever I don't like I'm going to fix. That wild boar radiator bracket will be available very soon if someone needs it. I HATE that bracket.

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------

Thanks for the help guys. I would have figured all of this out eventually but at least I have places to start.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

No problem. Sucks you can't make it out to mud muckers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

Honestly I NEED to address some issues and I would much rather have her show her *** here than at mudmuckers.Trust me I'd love to go party and ride with you guys than sit st home. It's happened to us all.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like a go :saevilw: planning on heading out early Friday morning. 

Jp, unlike RYC, you can ride at night. Get there Friday morning and you have 2 full days and 2 full nights!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sunday doesn't count when you have a 5 hr ride home & have to catch-up enough to roll out of bed at 5 the next morning to get to work. 


Besides that, I still have no ride right now & the motorhome is down.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'm struggling to get my bike done in time...powder coat was all chipped so taking it down to metal and repainting with equipment paint. Fun fun fun...


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone know how the water situation is out there??


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Tropical storm suppose to pass over on saturday everyone still
Making the trip?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

One word as a reminder for those who do go - 


*SKEETERS!*

They gonna be nasty, so y'all best be prepared with the best bug repellant you can get.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

im hopin i can make it! ,i have some issues that came up for saturday but im tryin to get it taken care of... if i come ill be ready to ride ! go deep or go the heck home !


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

We will be there!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Well.... Things did not work out so I am Not making it this time. 

However the event's that I think are looking good are in the end of August which is a 4 day event 8/30, 8/31, 9/1 & 9/2 Or September 27, 28 & 29.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Well if its good and wet this time I think we may do that. I don't think I can get off work though I have to see


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mike posted up in our group on FB that L-Cross is going to re-open for an adult weekend in Sept. - Might be worth hitting up to watch the crazy's.....and likely partake......lol


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes I seen the L- Cross thing on the group page. I would prefer to hit a good ride/weekend at MM though seems to have the type of riding I enjoy. If they are not the same weekend or the travel doesn't work out for MM I would hit L cross.


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

Unless something changed L cross doesn't have much for big bikes. That being said I absolutely partied my *** off there. Labor day weekend 2 or 3 years ago they opened another section there that was insane. Deep and nasty. They party and ride all night there. Riding area gets a grade of C-. The party and nakedity gets an AAAAAAAAAAAA+.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Ended up going last minute and I am glad I did. This was mainly a trip to check it out for future events and it passed! I will definitely be back. As far as comparing RYC or Okeechobee to Mud Muckers there is no comparing. Miles and miles of trails, No giant trucks racing around with a drunk driver, no atv's or trucks racing by camp ALL night. The staff are nice and actually offer help. Only downfall is - its 4 hour's of travel each way, for me anyways.


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

If you want to ride MM is the best hands down. We will definately be going for Labor day weekend.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We're looking at 5ish hours each way in the motorhome, so pretty good haul for sure. - We are definitely going to hit it up sometime in the fall.


----------



## LIfted2004edge (Jul 11, 2009)

Dang I really need to get out to one of the rides. Hopefully the next one I'll be able to make it out.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Wait til you guys see the pics! I didn't get any pics of the night ride but WOW was it awesome...best ride I've done in my life hands down, and I've rode a lot.


----------

